# Revolver Madness!



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I bought this two days ago, and will be taking it to the range in the morning. It's a SP-101, in .357 Magnum. I liked the bobbed hammer.








This one seems built like a tank.


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

That's a great gun! My wife carried one for a couple years before switching to a P365. It's a handful with full house .357s.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Jester560 said:


> That's a great gun! My wife carried one for a couple years before switching to a P365. It's a handful with full house .357s.


Yeah, it is. I ran two cylinders of a 158 grain .357 through it. The gun handled it fine, but my cold hands were stinging. The .38 Special loads, even the +P's, were easy. I thought about putting some different grips on it...maybe in time. 

This really is a beautiful shooting revolver. Ruger has certainly over-built it. It shot perfectly for me.


----------



## bigtex10mm (Apr 1, 2021)

My wife has an SP-101 that she loves and carries. I have its big brother, the GP-100. Both are in .357mag and both are factory double action only.









Here is how she carries hers.









Here is how I carry mine.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Bigtex10mm, how does your wife like the Hogue grips on that SP-101?


----------



## bigtex10mm (Apr 1, 2021)

She's the one who picked them out. There was another SP-101 at the LGS we purchased them from and when she held the gun the smile on her face told me that she wanted them on her gun. With her smallish hands the grips help her maintain control when she shoots the magnum loads.


----------



## Old Wheel Gunner (Sep 1, 2018)

I like packing my Ruger GP100 Match Champion 4.2" 357 Magnum,


----------

